# Whizzer value?



## biker (Mar 12, 2021)

What bike is this whizzer kit mounted to and what value would you give it?






























Maybe a 1940's Roadmaster.


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 13, 2021)

I bought a Cleveland Welding WH (for Whizzer) frame but I am away from by bikes to compare.  About $1,100.00 if the motor doesn't need much work.  It is almost complete.  If it is sitting in front of you in Illinois or California it is more.


----------



## whizzerbug (Mar 13, 2021)

about a 1,000 give or take


----------



## all riders (Mar 14, 2021)

Bike is prewar (early 40s) CWC and as such is most likely any of the following three: Hawthorne, Roadmaster, or Western Flyer


----------



## biker (Mar 14, 2021)

Thanks all.


----------

